# Cleaning the XD



## agrostis (Jun 9, 2007)

Where is the appropriate place on this site to find XD cleaning discussions? Am I just not searching in the right forums?

i want to make sure i'm not using any solvent that could cause problems...etc.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been using Gun Scrubber spray and brass cleaning brushes. So far so good. I have a flat brush for most of the gun, and I also have a brass bore brush. I then wire down with a regular shop cloth.

I have HEARD that there is a cleaner called Blue Wonder (or something like that) that the XD finish doesn't like. I have no experience with the product, it might be all rumor...


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

PM Sent


----------

